# Velocity hub experience???



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

I have been looking into a new wheelset and see that Velocity offers handbuilt wheelsets with their own hubs. I was curious if anyone had experience with them and what they thought of them. The particular hubs are the "Race" version, but I'd be curious to hear any feedback on Velocity huibs.

There was nothing in the review section that I found.

Thanks.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a set of their tubular race wheels (Escape rims on their hubs, 32 3x). I like them. They are a nice build. Pretty sure their hubs are the same as just about any of the "generic" high quality hubs out there. Believe they are sourced through Chosen, if not mistaken. Maybe not the best bracing angle if running Shimano, but definitely a good quality hub.

Not sure how much you are looking to pay, but you might be able to save a bit of cash by getting something like the Bitex hubs bikehubstore.com sells. Similar quality, although I haven't built my Bitex hubs up yet.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

I've got wheels built with the standard road hubs with a Campy rear and they've been fine so far. I built these in spring '10. These are the decent quality but low priced Chinese hubs, cartridge bearings. I did some research before I bought them and found nothing negative. I saw those new "Race" hubs and might consider those for my next build.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

The front Race hub looks the same as a Novatec hub. The rear is different than a standard Novatec hub but by the looks is made by Novatec for Velocity.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I have two wheelsets with Velocity hubs. 

The first has the 130mm Road Disc in the rear (Shimano dynamo hub in front), and the second is the Velocity-built A23 "Pro" wheelset with the "race" hubs.

I have only about 4,500 miles on the rear disc hub and about 1200 miles on the A23 wheels. Far too early in either case for an assessment of longevity. Thus far, there's nothing about any of the three hubs that's raised so much as a question in my mind. 

They all spin forever in the workstand, and roll forever on the road. They're quiet, the freehubs are on the quieter side, although not silent, and have a satisfyingly expensive sound to them. Otherwise, they're hubs. They just work.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I built a wheel with a 32h A23 rim and their latest version of the standard road hub. I think it is the same as the race version but without the fancy offset flanges. When I was building them those weren't available separately. 

I only have less than a thousand miles on the wheel but the hub has been great. It is pretty light and super easy to pull apart and work on. Most of the mileage was spring training in the wet and on dirt roads before mountain bike season started. I pulled the hub apart and the grease was in perfect condition; no apparent infiltration of dirt and water. Nice.

No comment on the front hub as I used an older DA I had, but I imagine it is just a simple sealed bearing deal.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I have two sets of Velocity Deep Vs; One set built by Wheelbuilder.com with Ultegra hubs and one set from Velocity with Velocity hubs. The Velocity hubs are very good. I am pushing 13,000 miles on them and have had no issues with them since I received them. I haven't even had to service the hubs and they have done their job perfectly. They are a little heavier than the Ultegra hubs but it's not even noticeable. My take is that if Velocity is using them, chances are that they are extremely reliable- even their lightweight stuff.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Don't Velocity hubs have sealed bearings? If so, that's a good thing.

My issue with Velocity pre-built wheels is that I seem to remember than they spec them all with straight-gauge spokes. I want wheels with butted spokes, so didn't give them a second look after seeing they used straight.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

I have a set of Velocity Nuvian wheels with over 10,000 trouble-free miles. They are Velocity hubs laced to Aerohead rims using Wheelsmith DB spokes. When I bought mine one had a choice of rim color and spoke count/lacing. Mine are 28 hole radial in the front and 3x 32 hole rear. 

The hubs are Taiwanese made Formula hubs with sealed bearings - so far no problems.


----------



## artjunk (Nov 25, 2008)

It is good to hear so many positive responses on velocity hubs, but mine is, perhaps, a little less so. I have some race hubs and am replacing the bearings after about a year. These are my main cx training wheels so they see a lot of every thing. Bearings aren't too much to deal with but I wish they would last longer....


----------



## polkm5s2 (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a set of the velocity road hubs, not race hubs, laced to Open Pro rims. Within the first 500 miles, the spring in the rear hub broke which operates the pawls for free-wheeling and engagement. I receive a replacement freehub assembly, includes the spring (no charge). Everything is fine with 500+ miles on the repaired hub.

I was told by the wheel builder that velocity had received a bad batch of these springs. The customer service was good, however I'll wait for a few 1000 miles before I judge the quality. Although, I have a campy rear hub that has a similar design to the velocity hub and it has over 25,000 miles on it with no broken springs.


----------

